# Are all portable fuel tanks crap now?



## wmk0002 (Aug 5, 2016)

My 6 gallon tank finally began to crack after years of sun exposure. I've been looking online at 3 and 6 gallon tanks from Attwood, Moeller, etc and all sold now are the new EPA compliant ones that "self vent", and have terrible reviews. What's the best route to take? Try to find some new old stock tanks from before they created these regulations or buy a new one and install a manual vent or buy a new vented cap?


----------



## fishmonger (Aug 5, 2016)

I purchased a new EPA tank with no vent and tried a couple of solutions but eventually gave up. Now I just open the cap slightly and vent the tank.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 5, 2016)

Look at the cap on the new tanks, you'll see a membrane ... stick a needle through it ...


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 5, 2016)

i have 2 3&6 gal. i just loosen the cap. though the needle in the membrane sounds like a good idea.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 5, 2016)

Save the cap from your old tank.
I've been lucky at finding older style 12 gallon tanks on CL for cheap.


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 5, 2016)

Appreciate it guys. I have been keeping an eye out on Craigslist too. I will also definitely save my old cap too, since it has the manual vent and is in good shape.

These EPA compliant tanks and gas jugs are totally worthless, and in fact, I spill more with them than I ever did with the old style because they are so slow and hard to use. Is there a black market for the old style lol?


----------



## surfman (Aug 5, 2016)

wmk0002 said:


> Appreciate it guys. I have been keeping an eye out on Craigslist too. I will also definitely save my old cap too, since it has the manual vent and is in good shape.
> 
> These EPA compliant tanks and gas jugs are totally worthless, and in fact, I spill more with them than I ever did with the old style because they are so slow and hard to use. Is there a black market for the old style lol?



I agree totally, they are harder to use and you spill more fuel with the lousy vent-less spouts.


----------



## gr8fullfred (Aug 5, 2016)

Not only boat gas tanks, but all of the new EPA complaint fuel tanks are total POS if you know what I mean. The design of these tanks is terrible, they spill fuel, don't work properly. I am always looking for the older plastic tanks at garage sales and the like and I even gather up the caps on broken ones I find for the others that inevitability have missing caps.

I also drill a vent hole if necessary and install a golf tee to plug it up.

I have no idea what the government was thinking here, but I wish they would stop helping me!


----------



## perchjerker (Aug 5, 2016)

you can still buy old style replacement spouts on Amazon and other places and retrofit your can with them


----------



## DaleH (Aug 5, 2016)

gr8fullfred said:


> ... have no idea what the government was thinking here, but I wish they would stop helping me!


... wait until Billary helps :shock: you out ... like when she takes your guns away #-o


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 5, 2016)

DaleH said:


> gr8fullfred said:
> 
> 
> > ... have no idea what the government was thinking here, but I wish they would stop helping me!
> ...




The govt didn't build the tanks goofballs, if the private side could build a decent tank that met fed regulations we'd be fine.


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a Cabela's 5 minutes from my office so I swung by over lunch. I ended up grabbing a 3 gallon Attwood tank that had a built in gauge for $50. I previously had a 6 gallon but it was overkill for my 9.9/15 hp motors. I think my old one was also Attwood so hopefully the old vent cap will fit. If not I will make my own vent.

FWIW, and I just remembered this, but instead of installing one of those little yellow pop vents you can instead use a valve stem and remove the core pop it into a drilled hole. Just keep track of the cap.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 5, 2016)

My local Menards sells a replacement spout and new vent kit for $5.00. It's intended to refurbish an old gas can but can be used to modify a new gas can. 
Just drill a 1/2" hole in the upper rear of a new gas can pop the vent in and your all set.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 5, 2016)

I've used and sold most of the major brands and the only one worth buying is the Yamaha tank. OEM manufactured one. They are expensive. Their fuel lines are also top notch. I have a 3 gal tank that I'm absolutely tickled with. The fuel line is one of those old "recalled" fuel lines, exactly the same as the newer ones as far as material, flexible....sun doesn't fade them, fuel doesn't affect them much (that I can tell) and most importantly the primer bulb stays soft...can't tell you how many of the old lines I've messed with that are so hard you cant squeeze them!

I have not use any of the other OE tanks, they might just be as good as or better than the Yamaha...I just haven't used one (yet).


----------



## fishmonger (Aug 6, 2016)

Ictalurus said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > gr8fullfred said:
> ...


Of course the government didn't build the tanks but they regulate the manufacturers on how they build them and that's the problem. I purchased a new Yamaha tank. I feel the quality is higher than the generic over the counter Walmart tanks but it still has the EPA regulated non venting cap.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 6, 2016)

Guess I am confused (what's new)???

Are we talking FUEL tanks that reside on a boat?? or....are we talking portable fuel can/canisters/tanks that we use to fill our boat's fuel tanks?

I have NO experience with the new fuel cans (as I call them). 

I do have experience with a new fuel TANK that stays on my boat. I added the specified fuel demand valve ( https://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/portable-fuel/fuel-demand-valve ) and I have had no issues since installation. 

Now, the tank stays blown up like a balloon, and takes up an extra inch of space...but..it works just fine. 

??? richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 6, 2016)

The original post is about new EPA gas tanks on our boats. The thread has drifted a little to include new EPA gas cans for mowers ect ect.


----------



## surfman (Aug 8, 2016)

Basically both are crap.


----------



## jethro (Aug 8, 2016)

Best thing I ever did was buy a portable fuel transfer tank. It seems expensive until you add up all the little tanks you have bought over the years.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2016)

Ictalurus said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > gr8fullfred said:
> ...



Maybe not but, they set the mandatory guidelines on how tanks and fuel lines must vent and how much can permeate through into the atmosphere. The changes cost all of us millions and millions to re-design and produce. Consumers now pay a ton more as well.....for less than adequate products. And all of these guidelines for an industry that uses way less than 1/10 of 1% of the total fuel used in the US. That's your Government at work for you. This next election can change your life....choose wisely! 
Can they build an adequate tank? You bet they can....but you wouldn't want to pay what it would cost to do it.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 8, 2016)

> The govt didn't build the tanks goofballs, if the private side could build a decent tank that met fed regulations we'd be fine.



Maybe not but, they set the mandatory guidelines on how tanks and fuel lines must vent and how much can permeate through into the atmosphere. The changes cost all of us millions and millions to re-design and produce. Consumers now pay a ton more as well.....for less than adequate products. And all of these guidelines for an industry that uses way less than 1/10 of 1% of the total fuel used in the US. That's your Government at work for you. This next election can change your life....choose wisely! 
Can they build an adequate tank? You bet they can....but you wouldn't want to pay what it would cost to do it. 
[/quote]

This is correct. I had worked alongside some of the engineers (briefly...couldn't stand it) in a UTV factory. One of the very many things I learned was about government mandates and what they really cost. For instance, the fuel lines were required to be low-permeation design. Engine could not vent the crankcase to the atmosphere. On that subject, they had a diesel version as well, and diesels carried the exact same crankcase vent issue. Problem is, with a diesel, it will run on it's own oil, and shutting the fuel off has zero effect. BIG safety issue in a rollover accident. The exhaust emissions (noise and chemical both) had to meet certain guidelines. The tires and brakes had government mandates that had to be met. The payload capacity dictated how it was built; for instance, in the state of California if the cargo capacity is 1000 lbs or higher, it is considered a pickup truck, and will be subject to even more regulation. So on and so forth with all the mandates, regulations, laws, and rules. All this stuff costs. One unit was designed, and passed the engineers' inspections, then it had to be trailered to an inspection facility, rigorous inspections made, etc. All told, the inspection process cost around $10,000. If they sold 10,000 units, that adds $1 per unit, plus whatever the build cost increase was for whatever new regulation was imposed. 



Then learned something interesting about lawn mowers a while back. A certain manufacturer was building mowers, but buying the engines from Cat (perkins). We all know that diesels are required to have a soot filter system if they're over 25 hp. Both of this manufacturer's diesel mowers were over 25 hp (one was 26, the other 35 IIRC). They looked into the cost of retrofitting. It would have added almost 150 lbs to the weight and more importantly, about $5500 to the build cost. They stopped production needless to say, they're all gas now. And I don't blame them. If I didn't already have a diesel, I wouldn't own one either...expensive in EVERY aspect, not just the engine either. The whole truck.

Back to gas tanks, yes you can thank your good old government for the price hike in tanks...since they all have to be low permeation material, and they swell up now. How do y'all feel about those ventless fuel cans? Aren't those the greatest design ever?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 9, 2016)

It is what happens when the government (any government) tries to take over by regulating all sorts of things that they know little or nothing about.

I guess they never heard the phrase "unintended consequences".

It is also amazing that capitalism has been as successful as it has, given all of the illogical rules and regs that they have to follow.

We are on a downward-path and we better get some common sense into Washington soon.

richg99


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2016)

AMEN Brother! 
The idiots in DC just pass the mandates and then, for them, it is a done deal. They assume they (and they alone) have fixed the issue "for the people". 
They never go back and look at the trickle down effect. 
The EPA has grown almost exponentially. They are at the point they are trying to justify their existence and bulk. 
One of the candidates wants even larger government (on top of your guns) and the other wants to shrink it and get a bit closer to when the Govt. worked for the people. One wants to increase taxes to take in an additional 1.4 TRILLION dollars. The other wants to reduce taxes on the middle class. 'Nuff said.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 9, 2016)

Poor Pappy - he actually believes anything either of them say. :---)


----------



## gr8fullfred (Aug 9, 2016)

> FWIW, and I just remembered this, but instead of installing one of those little yellow pop vents you can instead use a valve stem and remove the core pop it into a drilled hole. Just keep track of the cap.



Dat good idea!


----------



## wmk0002 (Sep 19, 2016)

wmk0002 said:


> I have a Cabela's 5 minutes from my office so I swung by over lunch. I ended up grabbing a 3 gallon Attwood tank that had a built in gauge for $50. I previously had a 6 gallon but it was overkill for my 9.9/15 hp motors. I think my old one was also Attwood so hopefully the old vent cap will fit. If not I will make my own vent.
> 
> FWIW, and I just remembered this, but instead of installing one of those little yellow pop vents you can instead use a valve stem and remove the core pop it into a drilled hole. Just keep track of the cap.



So....bumping to update on my tank I purchased. Flat out turrble. I've had it a month and a half and the cap no longer seals it when it closed until it clicks....leaks everywhere there when I pick it up to carry it. It's also leaking around the gauge and fuel outlet port. And of course the engine starves if the cap isn't loosened (as expected).

I was fully expecting to have to loosen the cap and that didn't bother me. Not being able to carry it without it leaking everywhere is unacceptable though. Thankfully I kept my receipt. Not sure if Cabelas would accept a return on a used gas tank so I contacted Attwood directly. I will post back with how they offer to handle it.


----------



## Steve A W (Sep 19, 2016)

Twenty years or so ago I bought a new plastic fuel tank.
That thing would blow up like a balloon. :shock: 
I now buy used steel tanks and hoard them.
No problem.

Steve A W


----------



## nowgrn4 (Sep 20, 2016)

I replaced my old 10 gal tank this year with a new Moeller. I reused the vented cap off the old tank.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 20, 2016)

Now, I have a 6 gal. tank I don't know if I want t part with. I am selling my old boat and it will go with it. It's oval shaped with ears on both ends to wrap the fuel line around. It has the vented cap that you unscrew the little button on top. Maybe I should get a new tank for the old boat and keep the old tank for myself...even though I don't need a 6 gal. tank anymore. Only using it for a kicker motor I mounted on my new boat. ???


----------



## richg99 (Sep 20, 2016)

Let me say this about the new fuel tanks (used inside of a boat, not the one that you carry around)...I put a new 6 gallon on my 1652 G3. 

I had to buy a "fuel demand valve" to make it work correctly. Once I had those two devices (cost around $70.00 or so, as I remember) it works perfectly fine.

If you go and buy the new guy a new tank, expect that is about the money that you will spend. If you skip the "fuel demand valve" you take a big chance of constantly flooding the engine. I've read about "fuel locked" engines but know nothing about that malady, other than the "fuel demand valve' prevents it.

Your call. This post was just to give you some details. richg99


----------



## skipper123 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tohatsu brand gas tanks has a vent on the cap just loosen it and it vents no problem. As far a portable fuel cans I use the six gallon racing fuel jugs like jegs and summit racing sells they are heavy duty with a big vent cap and a 3/4 inch clear tube on top so you can see whats going on, only way to go. You guys are buying crap for tanks and fuel jugs. Try the square 6 gal racing plastic heavy duty fuel jug you wont ever be with out one again.


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 21, 2016)

That little fuel demand valve DOES work. 

The US government doesn't build fuel tanks. They just tell the manufacturers how to build them. Thus, they might as well be building them.

Agree with the statement that anytime the government gets involved, they somehow screw something up. Hence one of many reasons I am becoming less trustful of our government, and that bothers me.

They're all vented, every one of them even the new low-perm tanks. The problem is, the vent doesn't allow pressure to escape unless it rises to a certain PSI inside the tank. BUT that vent will allow air to get back into the tank as the fuel level drops. OR, that's how they're supposed to work anyway. It won't be long and we'll be required to put a carbon canister and purge system on portable boat tanks. I wouldn't be surprised if built-in tanks already are.

I mean, they've been putting catalytic converters on tractors and lawn mowers and ATV's for a little while, why not boat motors? ](*,)


----------



## wmk0002 (Sep 22, 2016)

skipper123 said:


> Tohatsu brand gas tanks has a vent on the cap just loosen it and it vents no problem. As far a portable fuel cans I use the six gallon racing fuel jugs like jegs and summit racing sells they are heavy duty with a big vent cap and a 3/4 inch clear tube on top so you can see whats going on, only way to go. You guys are buying crap for tanks and fuel jugs. Try the square 6 gal racing plastic heavy duty fuel jug you wont ever be with out one again.



I looked those Tohatsu tanks up and they look pretty nice. I'm going to swing by a local dealer on my way home and price one and "try" to return the Attwood tank I bought to Cabela's. Their return policy states no gas powered products are return eligible once they have been fueled but didn't imply fuel tanks that had been fueled were ineligible.


----------



## timsmcm (Sep 22, 2016)

Those tohatsu, honda, and yamaha tanks are made by scepter. They are the cats arse. I love mine. The best portable tank on the market. I have 4 of their plastic 5 gallon jerry cans. They are fantastic products.


----------



## Skiffing (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank You EPA!

Thank you also for Ethanol!

Thank you for Tier III Marine diesel engines!

Screw EPA for everything they've done. Because it continues to hurt the end user and small business owner with no commensurate, verifiable environmental benefit.

Kill EPA.

End of rant.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 25, 2016)

Skiff..I agree. Now, please tell us how you really feel. 

Ha Ha


richg99


----------



## wmk0002 (Sep 26, 2016)

So thankfully I was able to return the Attwood tank to Cabela's for a cash refund. I then swung by my local Tohatsu dealer and picked up a Tohatsu 3 gal tank and fuel line quick release adapter. It was about $90 after tax for both the tank and adapter fitting but it is noticeably higher quality and design. The dealer may or may not have drilled a hole in the bottom of the cap to make the manual vent truly manual  . Used it Saturday on the river and it perform great. No spills, no ballooning, and no venting problems.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 26, 2016)

Skiffing said:


> Thank You EPA!
> 
> Thank you also for Ethanol!
> 
> ...




I know right, too bad we just can't go back to a time when there was no EPA or regulations and anyone or business could just dump whatever chemical or chemical by-product they wanted into our waterways. It was the best when the Cuyahoga caught fire, oh the good ole' days.


----------



## sjbou (Nov 26, 2016)

https://www.fueltankparts.com/3-gallon-u ... -tank.html A little expensive , but should last A lifetime.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys look at spectra fuel tanks. They still sell some that has the screw vent screw in the top of the cap. I just bought one at Walmart 6 gallon tank for $40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

